# Trimming Plants



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

This is probably a dumb question but would it be ok to trim my plants because it will soon be coming out of water so yea i just wanna make sure that if i trim it i dont cut part of it then have its inside leaking whatever is in there.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

SHould be fine. What kind of plant is it?


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

name of it i have no idea its not potted its just a little plant with about 3 stemms other then that i cant say anything but i will look into its name.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

kk, some plants like cobomba and bunching plants can be trimmed no problem. Others like aponogetons are easily taken care of by plucking the biggest leaves and cutting of the flowering stem.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That only works for stem and bunch plants. Rhizome and runners are different. A pic or name would be a big help.


----------

